# calling all proud Otaku.



## Automata heart (Jun 29, 2010)

hey everyone, i really need some help. i'm doing a report on otaku,so i need to ask some active. otaku about this culture. thanks everyone!
*bows*


----------



## departuresong (Jun 29, 2010)

What kind of information do you need?


----------



## Zuu (Jun 29, 2010)

also, I would start out by going to the wikipedia page and checking its sources and then resorting to google if that doesn't work. the internet is a fountain!


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 29, 2010)

Echoing Dezzuu, I suggest sniffing around the internet for some background info.

Then interviewing some subjects. Such as myself.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 29, 2010)

I didn't think there was a huge amount of otaku on tcod, to be honest.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 29, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> I didn't think there was a huge amount of otaku on tcod, to be honest.


there's really not. I can't really think of one off the top of my head.

(btw that image in your signature is awesome, I joined a page on fb with that as its picture)


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 29, 2010)

Dezzuu said:
			
		

> (btw that image in your signature is awesome, I joined a page on fb with  that as its picture)


I know, I love it too

:'D


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 29, 2010)

okay speaking as someone who probably fits the definition of what you're looking for, don't use the term otaku. the connotations are extremely negative and using it makes you look like a silly weeaboo. secondly, 'otaku pride' is retarded. anime is a niche interest, not a fucking sexuality. fourthly, don't write a report on otaku. I can't fathom what the original assignment was but I'm sure your teachers won't be impressed (and probably won't know enough on the subject to even mark your report fairly).

if you're still committed to the subject, then a couple of blogs which might be helpful: 1 2 (they even did some surveys here which might help if you need sum facts'n'figures) 3 and I guess I could answer some questions if you need more info.


----------

